# RootzWiki Needs an IRC



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Just sayin', when I'm kickin' it and playing with my phone I feel real tempted to go to an IRC chat and talk about what ROM I'm flashing or whatever but can't! A page with an IRC chat would be AWESOME! And with as many people as there are on this site there would surely be people always in the chat (2475 members are online right now). I've never hosted an IRC so I don't know how difficult or costly it can be but how many people agree with me?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

webchat freenode #rootz


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

!!! How did I never hear about this? I've been on this Site for over a year....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Now two of us know about it. They'll have to change it again.

Jk

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

